# Mad Update?



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone hit the mad lately? I am heading over there Tuesday morning after I vote. Just wondered what the conditions were. MRO hasn't updated since the 27th.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Leaves will be bad by 10 am or so, hit it early if possible.
Salmonid


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im hitting it in the morning, will report when I return.
it has been thick with little(tiny small) stockers lately, they eat up soft hackles and griffiths gnats. the bigger fish are taking everything but nymphs, but that may be because I dont fish nymphs. I have even managed a rainbow the past two trips out?


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Floated 36 to Dallas Rd. on Sunday. Saw lots of smaller fish, and a couple of good ones, no hook-ups. Water is getting low, and is very clear, lots of leaves.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

I covered a ton of water on Saturday and Sunday, Not as much a problem with leaves as I expected, though there are plenty in the water. I was taking the opportunity of the SUPER low and clear water to scout holes for this winter


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I fished at 55 for about 2 hours yesterday morning. There were a ton of risers but I couldn't match what they were feeding on. Managed 1 smallie. Went up to Pimtown road and started fishing up there. Caught 1 stocker brown immediately on the first cast. There were several big browns in the hole, 12+ but before I could get them, the water clouded up and i couldn't see a thing. Very weird. Not a good day numbers wise, but any day I can spend fishing on the river over going to work is a great day.


----------



## gadabout (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeremy, Speaking of the water clouding up, were you upstream or downsteam from the bridge. If downstream it was more then likely from the Wastwater Plant. If you were upstream past the ditch where the plant dumps then I have no idea. Anyone care to comment? Gadabout


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I was a stones throw downstream of the bridge on Pimtown road.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Where do you guys fish? Do you still have to ask landowner permission?

When I was up in NY, all the trout fishing streams had public zones that cut through private land... easements or something. They bought up the land for 33 feet off the bank on each side of the creek, and opened it for fishing. Sweet setup for everyone... well, except the landowner.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats how it is on certain parts of the river. At Pimtown Rd, the area from the bridge donwstream to the RR bridge is open to fishing through an easement. It's the same at 36, from the bridge down to the RR bridge is public fishing through an easement as well. Not sure about other parts of the river.


----------



## gadabout (Jun 24, 2008)

Clayton, Jeremy has mentioned two out of three public access areas on the Mad There's also access from " The Party Plattoo " where Kings Creek emptys in the Mad down to the bridge at S.R.29. Other then that ask permisson. By doing this you have a better chance of not getting arested. gad


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Correct, there are really 4 fishing access on the Mad River in the Trout Waters, 

Downstream from Pimtown Rd ( this is a state owned access) about 1/3a mile on both banks down to the iron bridge, Do not walk the field or go past the iron bridge, both are very aggressive landowners who will prosecute.

next one is at the "Party Plateau" as listed below, upstream from from Rt 29 up to Kings Creek,on the East bank only, it is also a state owned access. 

Next is the Mad River watershed/Trout Unlimited Public access from Rt 36 down 1900' down to the RR bridge, this is actually private land with a lifetime "fishing only" easement,100 feet on both banks, no partying, swimming, or any other access allowed.

Last is up in West Liberty in the Lions Park, East bank only and allows for about 1700 ft or so. This is skinny water and very crowded so be warned.

A lot of folks think there is a public access at St rt 55 but it is all private technically outside of the bridge right or way.

Respect the waters and treat it like your own, an dgood luck!

Salmonid


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Commming down to visit this weekend. 
What are the conditions of the Mad River and is it worth giving it a shot this weekend?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

low clear and cold, fish will certainly bite well just bring you midge patterns. fish the lower river, the area at 36 that salmonid mentioned has treated me well this fall.
if the leaves are gone nymphing with little midges gets effective, if not I fish just to rising fish or with streamers. #1 tip for the mad, slow down, if it looks fishy there are fish there and they can be caught if you dont spook them, this becomes even more true with these water conditions.


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
I tried to fish there last time I was in town visiting future inlaws and didn't get out. 
Never fished there before and I have been wanting to go badly since i started fly fishing earlier this year.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone know if those huge piles of leaves are still hanging around? I almost took a swim thinking the leaves were on solid bottom, but were actually just a pile of leaves about 4 feet thick.....


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I am heading up tomorow so I will be able to tell you about the leaves for sure, but I have learned never to walk through leaves there, it always ends badly. they shouldnt be that bad but they wont be gone the rain didnt raise the water high enough to wash them all out.
if anyone is out and sees a green car with btrout as the plate i'll be the guy carrying two rods trying to cast way to far come say hi.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ok report from 11-22
the water was low and crazy clear, the leaves have for the most part cleared out, there are still leave stuck on the bottom and in some of the eddies but not the huge piles of a few weeks ago.
the fish bit pretty well considering I was knocking ice out of my guides the whole time I was there. between two of us we went 11 for 21 in four hours, half keeper sized or close to it. I also broke off a very nice fish due to my fly line being frozen to itself so there was a drag malfunction . there were lots of risers for the short time the sun came out, and they were incredibly wary, and they disapeared as soon as the sun did. all the fish today came on beadhead midges and a couple on #16 stones, most of them bit on #18 & 20's in black and red. No luck on streamers but I fished them a very short time because it was difficult to strip with the ice in the guides.
anyone else get out and freeze to death today?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

riverKing, have you tried loon's ice off paste? that stuff works great, line doesn't freeze to the guides.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the report RK. I got up yesterday morning to go out, turned on the Weather channel, and saw it was 13 degrees, and promptly wimped out. The wife wants to go look at new furniture, so hopefully I will be able to get out after that.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I was unprepared and didnt treat any of my guides, usually chap stick or vasaline helps but I didnt think it was that cold until I started casting.
wader if you make it out this afternoon you should do well, there have been huge midge hatches lately, even though they were not out yesterday except in the sun, the eddies and banks had huge mats of dead midges from previous days. I wouldnt bother throwing anything bigger than a 16, couldnt draw any attention to big stuff.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

headed back in the morning if I actually wake up, so another report will be coming, no one went out today? there is no such thing as cold! get out and fish


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

well yesterday I slept in a bit but looking at the weather I figured it was the best shot I had this week so I ran up for a short trip. didnt get there until 11:30 and had to leave at 2 so I grab the 4wt and booked down the trail. I passed a bunch of rising fish in one pool to get to the spot I wanted to start at. I rigged up with a brassie behind a small stone and started working up the seam that produce some fish the other day. 4th cashed and a nice 14in fish obliged, with the skunk off my back I figured it would be a fast action day, and then luck left me. I caught a nice sucker and about a dozen branches under the water before I moved to where the fish were rising. second cast with a midge and the fish all the way in the back of the pod of risers took, I tried to work my way up to avoid spooking fish, didnt work that one fish put them all down. after that I went back and forth dries to nymphs until I got back to the car, lost a few and landed 2 nice fish and 3 dinks, not the epic day I had hoped for but not bad. 
....I saw no other fisherman, get out and fish they are biting!


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I am totally envious . Unfortunately, I have to go to this crappy thing called a job every day of my miserable life. I will be out as much as I can the next 4 days though.


----------

